# Selling LOTS of Dwarves (about 3k in points)



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm starting my massive hobby clear-out ahead of me moving back to Sweden this summer. Basically seeing how much space I can make and therefore what I won't have to take with me.

So first up is all my Dwarves (my Orks, Deathwatch and 40k Daemons are going to follow soon):

1 Lord with Gt Wp on Shield Bearers (un painted & converted from 'Grumpy' Gt Wp Lord)
1 Lord with Gt Wp (part painted)
1 Ltd Ed Army Standard Bearer (un painted)
1 Ltd Ed Dwarf Lord (un painted)
1 Runesmith with Gt Wp (un painted)
2 Daemon Slayers (un painted)
1 Dragon Slayer (un painted)
27 metal Longbeards inc full command (un painted)
11 Troll Slayers inc standard (part painted)
10 Troll Slayers inc full command (un painted)
16 plastic Longbeards (fully painted)
16 plastic Warriors (fully painted)
12 plastic Warriors (un painted)
16 plastic Thunderers (fully painted)
1 Cannon (fully painted)
1 Organ Gun (fully painted)
1 Cannon/Organ gun (on sprue)
1 Grudge Thrower (un built)
1 old style Bolt Thrower (un built)
55 plastic Warriors / Thunderers / Quarrellers (all on sprue)
32 old style plastic Warriors / Quarrellers (all on sprue)

Retail on all this is around £500

Pics of the fully painted stuff can be provided on request (camera in shop right now being fixed) but for an idea of my painting standards here's a pic of one of the Troll Slayers I took a while back:










I am looking to shift it all in one go as frankly I haven't got the time to muck around selling it small lots. So for that reason with the retail on it all being £500 I was hoping to sell it all for £250 + P&P (ONO).

Any takers?


----------

